# diamond or matthews



## nytrapper16

i saw two bows i like the diamond black ice and the matthews dxt which one would you pick and why.. the price range is only 150 dollars apart at the bow shop i go to


----------



## nickwesterholm

DXT hands down. Diamond is a cheaper brand made by Bowtech. The DXT is shorter axle to axle, shoots faster and is more accurate at a longer distance. Don't get me wrong the Diamond is a good bow, but the Mathews DXT is so sweet you won't regret it. I don't have one yet, i'm saving up, but i shoot one probably everyday at work.


----------



## USSapper

I only have experience with mathews and couldnt be more happy with it..


----------



## mossy512

I'm a solid Mathews man here. I have their SQ2 and was checking out the new line up online yesterday and really like the DXT. IIIIIIIIIIIIIII WWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bretts

mathews haha


----------



## jnhrvy

I am about 200 shots into my DXT. Today, I shot next to a guy with the diamond and he shoots every day. I shoot about once a week if I am lucky and was all over him on whitetail 3d. I shot his but it was off by 3 inches draw so accuracy I can't speak of. I noticed more vibration in his and was much louder. I think the speed was comparable. Both set at 70. The DXT is so sweet, I cant even put it into words


----------



## j870sm

I shoot a Black Ice and I love it. The majority of the people I shoot with shoot either Mathews or Hoyt and a couple of them shoot Bowtech. They have all shot my bow and I have shot there's and not one of them has found fault with the Black Ice and believe me, you can't have thin skin around these guys. 
Get the one that feels the best to you.


----------



## Blood Trail

Get an Iron Mace by High Country. That bow is atleast 30 fps faster than those two!


----------



## traveler33

Im loving my Hoyt Vectrix xl.


----------



## mossy512

Like I said earlier I'm solid Mathews. The thing you need to do is take your money and check all the bows your dealer has an pick the one that feels the best in your grip and form. You have to find the one that "FITS" you best. None of us can do that for you, we can tell you what we have and have had in the past and why we chose each. But only you can decide what fits YOU the best.


----------



## joseph

Mathews all the way....They are quit and you can depend on them....I am not saying that there is anything wrong with bowtech bows but I would rather shoot a Mathews....I own one right now and it is the quites bow I have ever shot...even the people around me can't get over how quit it is.... :beer:


----------



## budalcorn45

mossy512 said:


> Like I said earlier I'm solid Mathews. The thing you need to do is take your money and check all the bows your dealer has an pick the one that feels the best in your grip and form. You have to find the one that "FITS" you best. None of us can do that for you, we can tell you what we have and have had in the past and why we chose each. But only you can decide what fits YOU the best.


I couldn't have said that better myself. I have shot the DXT, and it was sweet. If I could have found one a little bit cheaper, I would have owned one. I absolutely hated the Black Ice when I shot it at Gander Mountain. I thought it pulled like a 90 pound bow instead of a 60. That is just me...Ironically enough I shoot a Bowtech as my everyday bow. I have a guardian, and couldn't be happier with it. Like Mossy said, it is totaly up to what feels good to you.


----------



## hdroc

diamond for sure


----------



## R-Randel

Matthews is a good bow. I do shoot the Black Ice myself, I like the feel of it and it is very consistent. Pick whichever one works best for you.


----------



## weasle414

bretts said:


> mathews haha


I thought for sure you would've picked the Diamond :lol:


----------



## cabowhunter

Both good bows...tough choice!


----------

